# Calcium



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Can you buy calcium tabs that humans take and smash them up, put them in with their meals?
If so how much?

If you were to save up egg shells and grind them up, how much would you add to their meal?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd use eggshells before processed calcium tablets.

Here's a page that lists the guidelines for how much to give - I have made my own and also ordered a product called eggshellent and I really like their eggshells. just kind of pricey. It's alot cheaper to make your own.

How To Make Your Own Ground Egg Shell Supplement


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Is your dog not getting any bone at all?
You don't want to over load with Calcium....why are you wanting to give a supliment??


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

There are several forms of calcium. Eggshells are calcium carbonate which has a low rate of absorption. It is given at 1/2 teaspoon per pound of meat. If a supplement is required longer than a couple of weeks, due to a health concern, medical/food grade bone meal would be best.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder if bone meal is as constipating as real bone.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

xellil said:


> I wonder if bone meal is as constipating as real bone.


I had wondered the same when Misty was unable to chew bone following the oral surgery. It was short term so I didn't put much effort into finding the answer.

I vaguely remembered there was something negative about bone meal. Here it is.
"According to the University of Maryland Medical Center, certain calcium supplements, such as those derived from dolomite, oyster shells and bone meal, should be avoided since they may contain the toxic metal lead, which can damage the brain and kidneys, raise blood pressure and cause anemia."


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ouch. I guess I'll stick with the eggshell.

I have to give Snorkels ground up bone and eggshell because she can eat a bone like a chicken head or chicken back but I can't let her do it all the time because it gives her such bad constipation.

But I sure don't want to give her something with lead in it.


----------

